# PocoLoco Sanibel



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Sanibel is a beautiful little island about three miles off the coast of SW Florida. About 70% of it is protected refuge lands.

PocoLoco Sanibel is located in the Jerry's Center, which has the prettiest outdoor seating area on the island, featuring native foliage and six parrots








.

Scheduled to open soon, P&#8230;

More...


----------

